# Dr. Clark Johnson Indian Blood Syrup



## LtlBtl (Sep 13, 2013)

from Jersey City

 front label is pretty rough, but I guess the best parts are still there.


----------



## LtlBtl (Sep 13, 2013)

close up


----------



## LtlBtl (Sep 13, 2013)

reverse


----------



## GACDIG (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice bottle, you got all the good parts.


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 14, 2013)

Great find. I had one like it with a good label and sold it on ebay. One week later I found this Dr. Clark Johnsons Family receipt book at a antique shop. Now that I look back it was a nice bottle that did look great in my collection and I should have kept it.


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 14, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 14, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Sep 14, 2013)

.


----------

